# Mozilla dependency



## sossego (Apr 28, 2010)

Trust me, this goes here.
Anyway, why such a dependency on libxul and the work/mozilla directory? Afterstep- all versions, lxde, xfce, any browser that has gecko will crash when I build them. Perhaps the problem is they aren't setup to be built on non-x86- plus amd64- architectures. Come to think about it, gtk does the same.

Wait, so does gnustep. 


I'm not the only one who has mentioned this; and, no, before you ask, I don't feel like citing a google example. Maybe later but not right now.


----------



## expl (Apr 28, 2010)

huh? I don't understand a word what you just said.


----------



## sossego (Apr 28, 2010)

ok.
Afterstep, LXDE, and Xfce4 all have some part of the mozilla libxul and xulrunner a part of the base build.
Gnustep also shares such a dependency. Application with gtk and qt4 have portions which use some of the mozilla code.
Unfortunately, none of these applications will build on the PowerPC architecture without specific build arguments passed to make or gmake. My opinion and observation is that they are geared toward the x86/amd64 architectures.


I am not the only one who has made this observation. Later, I will cite an example.

Now, does that clarify my statement?


----------



## sossego (Apr 29, 2010)

My apologies for bringing this thread up to the top.
http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/freebsd-71-install-on-a-powerpc/

Makes a few points about ports and powerpc.

Ok. Sorry about that.


----------



## ptempel (Apr 29, 2010)

I have to agree that the PowerPC platform didn't get as much love as Intel/AMD.  I used to have a Powermac G5 and have played around with dual booting Fedora 12 or Yellowdog 6.2 and MacOS 10.5 on it.  Flash wasn't available for it, but it was great in other respects.  This article makes me wish I installed FreeBSD on it.


----------



## sossego (Apr 30, 2010)

This has been solved.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmm, I would have loved a G5 (& had I an otherwise useless $6500 sitting around), & I was a bit overly excited when IBM promised whitebox ppc970s for ~$3500, though I honestly have no idea what I'd've done with it.  Bitorrent Pee-Wee's Playhouse episodes from a 64-bit power architecture machine, I guess.

But assuming such low(er) cost commodity hardware like they _promised_, I'm pretty sure the ppc port of FreeBSD would have received quite a lot more attention, so there's that.  Thanks, Big Blue.


----------

